# The Passing of @Ernest



## Christos

I see @Ernest has unfortunately passed away from what I assume is a long battle with lung cancer.

I wish his family strength and courage in the next few weeks.

I was hoping @Wendyvz (@Ernest's daughter) could provide some more details if she wishes and also gather some inspiration from people who spoke to and interacted with him on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 11


----------



## Stosta

Oh wow, shattering news @Christos 

Wishing all the best for his family at this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

This is so sad. My condolences to the family.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Sincere Condolences to the family.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

This is very sad.

My the lord be with you in this tough time ahead.

It is very sad to lose a forum member.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

If Im not mistaken I recall Ernests love for his bf Nipple atties wich caused some huge uproar in laughter and even more uproar in comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Here's another classic from him. ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word, this is just so sad

@Wendyvz - am terribly sorry to hear.
Your dad was a great member here and a very active contributor.
He shared a passion for vaping that often put smiles on our faces.
He will be missed.

May he rest in peace.

Strength to you and the family in this difficult time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wendyvz

Thank You all so much, I will answer any Questions any of you may have regarding his passing as far as i can...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Very sad to hear of this.

My sincere condolences to those he leaves behind.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

A fellow Reonaut who helped me with the first steps on my DIY journey. Fortunate to have met and interacted with Ernest. A great guy and father.

Strengths to you and the family @Wendyvz.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Condolences and strength to family and friends

I lost a grandfather to lung canser, you have my sympathy @Wendyvz 

May his memory, lessons and spirit guide you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wendyvz

If there is anyone who was close to my Dad (@Ernest and wishes to get hold of me, feel free to email me at wendyvz.wendyvz@gmail.com


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Wow this is heartbreaking! I am so sorry to hear this @Wendyvz my sincere condolences to your family. @Ernest was a great contributor on the forum and liked by everyone. ♥ We are here for you in this hard time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

@Wendyvz, I'm sorry for your loss and my deepest condolences to you and your family and wish you strength in this sad time. All the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya

I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss.
deepest condolences and strength to family and friends.
I lost my dad due to lung cancer and know about the hardship.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm so sad to hear this. My condolences to you and your family @Wendyvz .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

I always enjoyed and appreciated @Ernest's contributions. Very sorry to hear of your loss and my deepest condolences, @Wendyvz.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I'm really sorry to hear this news @Wendyvz, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

May you rest in peace. This is such a loss. @Wendyvz All the best going forward, keep strong and have faith for better days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wendyvz

im going offline now, will be back tomorrow thank you all for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie

Really sorry to hear this sad news @Wendyvz 

Your family will be in our prayers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Wendyvz

I remember your dad as one of the people who offered me advice when I first joined this forum. It was greatly appreciated as I was a complete noob. When I wished him for his birthday here on the forum only 12 days ago, I was wondering why he was not so active anymore.

Very sorry to hear of your loss. My deepest condolences to you and the family.
May God grant all of you the strength and courage to face this challenge.

RIP @Ernest 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Is so sorry for your loss @Wendyvz , this is sad news.
I prey you all the strength you need in this tough time and that the Lord be with yous.
Much Love
Marcio

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

So sad to hear this.
Condolences to his family and friends.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Sorry to hear. Condolences to his family during this tough time. I always saw his profile picture and thought this guy looks like Chuck Norris.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Farewell @Ernest, you were always nothing but awesome to us. Safe travels bud...

My deepest condolences @Wendyvz, your family and all those left behind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

I am so sad to read this.
@Wendyvz - my deepest condolences and empathy, but I also know no words can take the hurt away, just know I am praying for you guys for strength in this terrible time. 
Remember that, no matter what anyone says, you don't have to be strong, you have the right to break down, it is up to those whom surround you to keep you from falling apart, and be strong for you.

As time passes the huge gap will eventually grow smaller, and later be healed, although the scar will remain.

Love and light Girl
All my love
p.s. I have an ear, when you feel to talk, just pm for my number.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Sorry to hear about your loss @Wendyvz. RIP @Ernest and thanks for contributions you made on here for us all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Wendyvz ...... did not know your dad but I know how it feels to lose one.
I am not very religious but I know what helps is thinking about the good times a lot and realising his pain is over.
Try to stay active and surround yourself with friends and/or family.
Dad might be gone but his genes will always be part of you. 
Stay strong and we will be here if you need someone to talk to.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

Oh man this is sad news indeed. @Ernest (AKA Mr. Norris) will be sorely missed. 

My sincerest condolences and wishing the family strength to cope with the loss.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

My pearls of wisdom are as follows:

Ask yourself whether the dream of heaven and greatness should be waiting for us in our graves – or whether it should be ours here and now and on this earth.

Often it takes a tragedy for some of us to actually live so @Wendyvz I believe your dad would not have wanted you to be sad for him for very long. I do understand there is a mourning process that needs to take place but hopefully its an inspiration for the rest of us to live while we still can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Ek is so jammer @Wendyvz ! 'n Mens kry dikwels 'n idee van iemand se persoonlikheid en karakter op hierdie forum, en jou Pa het altyd soos 'n wonderlike persoon oorgekom. Ek wens vir jou en vir jou familie baie genade en sterkte toe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## mavric69

strongs @Wendyvz .. .condolences to you and your family...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

So sorry to hear that. Deepest condolences to the family and friends. @Ernest may your soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

This is very sad and a great loss to this forum - condolences to the family and be assured he left great memories to us all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

This is so sad. I met @Ernest about a year back when I sold him a reo. Such a friendly guy, we had a nice chat and he even messaged me to let me know how he was enjoying the mod. 

He will definitely be missed by many I'm sure. 

RIP @Ernest

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

The family that remains will be in our thoughts and prayers and like previous posts here said. Rememeber the good times and the amazing person he was not only here but in your daily lives.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Sorry for your loss @Wendyvz.
May the Lord provide you and your family the strength you require in your time of mourning. 
I did not personally interact with @Ernest, but from what I have read here, he was a stand up guy. 

Be strong and keep the faith. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Sorry for your loss @Wendyvz . I never knew or met @Ernest personally but he's contributions to the forum where valuable & always towards fellow capers. Please accept my deepest condolences to you & your family during these hard times.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wendyvz

Vape_r said:


> This is so sad. I met @Ernest about a year back when I sold him a reo. Such a friendly guy, we had a nice chat and he even messaged me to let me know how he was enjoying the mod.
> 
> He will definitely be missed by many I'm sure.
> 
> RIP @Ernest




oh how he loved his reo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Sad news for the ECIGSSA family as well @Wendyvz . My sincere condolences to you and the rest of your family.
For those of us on the forum that never met him personally, he was always a 'model citizen' - helpful, friendly and funny.
He will be missed on here for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's taken me awhile to make a post in this thread because I never know what to say other than my thoughts and prayers are with the family... I chatted to @Ernest more than a few times on the forum and in PM and he will be sadly missed. I trust he is looking down on us and telling us he is OK. He will be missed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wendyvz

Today is very difficult for me i cant stop crying cant stop thinking about him, I miss him so much and i cant imagine a life without my Hero, I have so many questions and im angry but at the same time very grateful that i got to say goodbye, a privilege that none of my sisters had, yet that is exactly whats hindering me from accepting my emotions. I need to be strong for everyone while i tear my family(Husband and Kids) apart because i just cant seem to cope when i dont put on the mask for the rest...all just so they dont see me in weakness for who will be strong if i am weak? 

Sorry for sharing this here

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wendyvz said:


> Today is very difficult for me i cant stop crying cant stop thinking about him, I miss him so much and i cant imagine a life without my Hero, I have so many questions and im angry but at the same time very grateful that i got to say goodbye, a privilege that none of my sisters had, yet that is exactly whats hindering me from accepting my emotions. I need to be strong for everyone while i tear my family(Husband and Kids) apart because i just cant seem to cope when i dont put on the mask for the rest...all just so they dont see me in weakness for who will be strong if i am weak?
> 
> Sorry for sharing this here



Been there @Wendyvz. Lost my Dad to cancer as well... he was an amazing human as well... I'm not sure you ever get over losing someone... you just learn to live with it... but still many years later things happen and I want to share them with my Dad and can't... it's a roller coaster of emotions... glad he is no longer suffering and then extreme sadness because of your loss... grateful for the years you had with him... you don't have to be strong, no one will judge you for showing your emotions at a time like this... you just need to find your own way to handle things... just know a lot of people are sending you love and support...

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Wendyvz I hope you find the courage to pick up your dad's reos and give them the love your dad gave them. 
I'm pretty sure he would be upset seeing a reo unused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Only found this news now - pretty shocked to hear this. @Ernest participated in many threads, and I really enjoyed his contribution - condolences to the family & friends.... .. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wendyvz said:


> Today is very difficult for me i cant stop crying cant stop thinking about him, I miss him so much and i cant imagine a life without my Hero, I have so many questions and im angry but at the same time very grateful that i got to say goodbye, a privilege that none of my sisters had, yet that is exactly whats hindering me from accepting my emotions. I need to be strong for everyone while i tear my family(Husband and Kids) apart because i just cant seem to cope when i dont put on the mask for the rest...all just so they dont see me in weakness for who will be strong if i am weak?
> 
> Sorry for sharing this here



Strength to you @Wendyvz 
Thoughts are with you and your family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

